# Sticky  supplies



## pithy

Australia 
http://www.labanda.com.au/

Austria 
http://www.jowa.at/
http://roundro.at/
http://www.rutech.at/

Belgium 
http://www.briamhor.be/
http://www.servia.be/
http://www.swissaxe.be/

Brazil 
http://www.forniturabulka.com.br/
http://www.fornituracampinas.com.br/
http://www.forniwatch.com.br/
http://www.santarelli.com.br/

Canada 
https://perrinwatchparts.com/
http://www.somalcanada.com/http://www.watchpartsdistributors.com/

China 
http://www.jcucl.com/
http://www.leebar.net/
http://www.nam-hing.com/
http://www.pcsch.com/
http://www.watch-parts.com/
http://www.winwin-watch.com/

Czech Republic 
http://www.antik-hovorka.cz/
https://hodinar-frydl.sluzby.cz/
http://mavex.cz/

Denmark 
http://shop.lindholts.dk/
http://webshop.tica.dk/

Finland 
http://www.kellonosat.fi/

France 
http://www.almax47.com/
http://www.cnfhb.com/
http://www.fournitures-horlogerie.fr/
http://www.hbjogabillat.fr/
http://www.horlogerie-grenoble.fr/http://www.laval-europe.com/
http://www.maingourd.fr/
http://mdwatch.ch/
http://www.pmas.fr/
http://www.schwartzmann.com/
http://www.selforplus.com/
http://www.web-horloger.fr/
http://www.wscc.fr/

Germany 
http://www.beco-technic.com/ 
http://www.boley.de/
http://www.bullnheimer.de/
http://www.ernst-westphal.de/
https://www.flume.de/
http://www.furniturenmarkt.de/
http://www.sternkreuz.de/
http://www.uhren-roemer.de/
http://www.watch-tool.de/

Greece 
http://www.stamosparts.gr/

Hungary 
http://www.orabirodalom.hu/
http://oramu.hu/
http://www.oratechnika.hu/http://www.oravilagkft.hu/

Ireland
http://www.dixequipment.com/

Italy 
http://www.belardinidelgiudice.it/
http://form-parts.it/
http://fornituretourbillon.com/
http://www.guglielmoforniture.com/
http://www.italfornituresrl.com/
http://www.jeneralcom.com/
http://www.lefor.eu/gb/
http://www.mafor.it/
http://www.mussoricambiorologi.com/
http://www.orolforniture.com/gb/
http://www.oroltecnica.it/
http://www.sanmaurilio.it/
http://www.swissforniture.it/

Japan 
http://antiquesanastasia.com/horology/watch_parts/
http://belltemps.co.jp/product.html
http://eiko-osaka.jp/pg125.html
http://www.igimi.co.jp/
http://itoh-wp.co.jp/item/?pca=2
http://m-matsuda.co.jp/
http://zairyoya.kuron.jp/

Korea. 
http://www.timelab.co.kr/

Lithuania
http://smila.lt/

Mexico 
http://www.cortezmexico.com.mx/
http://www.doxa.com.mx/
http://fornizel.com/

Netherlands 
https://www.bijoumoderne.nl/
http://www.friederichsonline.nl/
http://www.hgi24.nl/
http://www.nielsmachines.com/
http://www.vofvandegevel.nl/
http://www.windingstems.com/

New Zealand
http://www.watchparts.co.nz/

Norway 
http://www.maxkleiser.no/

Panama
http://www.intzl.com/

Poland 
https://www.timepol.pl/

Portugal 
http://www.relojoeiro.net/
http://www.reacel.pt/
http://www.watchlab.pt/

Russia 
http://www.watch-parts.ru/

Singapore 
http://www.khatena.com.sg/

South Africa 
http://www.aawatch.co.za/
http://www.capewatch.co.za/
http://www.oberholzerbj.co.za/
http://www.vintagewatchmarket.com/

Spain
http://www.gran.com.es/
http://www.industrialmarti.com/
http://www.kirman.com/
http://ruizrevuelto.com/
http://www.serpilsl.com/

Sweden 
http://www.angeurdelar.se/
http://www.urdelar.se/
http://www.verkmastarna.se/

Switzerland 
http://www.afswitzerland.com/
http://www.bergeon.ch/index
http://www.eufor.ch/
https://www.horia.ch/
http://www.horotec.ch/
http://www.luthymac.ch/
http://maquinariarelojeria.com/
http://mouvements.pagassi.com/
http://www.witschifils.ch/

Thailand 
http://khhwatch.com/
http://www.rianthong.com/

Turkey  
http://gencayglass.com/
http://www.saatbook.com/

United Kingdom
http://www.agthomas.co.uk/
http://anglo-swiss-tools.co.uk/
http://www.cousinsuk.com/
http://www.cowells.com/
https://www.eternaltools.com/
http://gleave.london/
https://www.hswalsh.com/
https://www.leosics.co.uk/
http://www.nwcsupplies.com/
http://ppthornton.com/
http://redroosteruk.com/
http://www.rnhorological.co.uk/
http://www.sapphytimes.com/
https://www.tickintimeworldofwatchtools.co.uk/
http://www.timebymail.com/
http://www.watch-batteries.com/
http://watchpart.co.uk/
http://www.watchtool.co.uk/

United States 
http://www.aconwatch.com/
http://www.allwatchparts.com/
http://www.bartonandchase.com/
http://www.dashto.org/
http://www.desktopcnc.com/
http://drsjewelry.com/
http://www.esslinger.com/
http://www.fdjtool.com/
http://www.gaberandcompany.com/
http://www.grobetusa.com/
http://www.gssupplies.com/
http://www.hanseckert.com/
http://www.recovermetal.com/tables.htm
http://www.jewelerssupplies.com/
http://cgi.julesborel.com/
http://lititzpp.com/
http://www.livesaysinc.com/
http://www.mccawcompany.com/
http://www.ofrei.com/
http://www.paloaltomicro.com/
http://partsforwatches.com/
http://primrosesupplies.com/ 
http://www.scotchwatch.com/
http://www.smea.com/
http://www.smithsupplyhouse.com/
http://www.startimesupply.com/
http://www.stsupplyonline.com/
https://www.stuller.com
http://www.swissjewel.com/
http://www.timeconnectioninc.com/
http://www.timemachinerepair.com/
http://timesavers.com/
http://www.tiptopcrystals.com/
http://www.tmpco.com/
http://twincitysupply.net/
http://tuxedonyc.com/
http://www.watchcrystalwarehouse.com/
http://www.watchmaterial.com/
http://www.watchpartsoutlet.com/
http://www.watchpartssupply.com/
http://www.whitescrystals.com/


----------



## jcoffin1981

Pithy this has nothing to do with your post, however I thought your handle had something to do with Pith wood for cleaning. I looked up the word and realized it means concise and clever, possibly a little forceful or abrasive. This seems to exactly describe your posts and probably your personality and I found it humorous. I wonder how many are familiar with the word. I consider myself pretty knowledgeable of language too.


----------



## Sassebastian

Thank you a lot for this post! I am playing with the idea of making my own watch and this information is priceless.
Do you have recommended sites for cases also? I really appreciate your support..


----------



## kennkez

Amazing post! Really helpful, thanks for sharing


----------



## clockworksynergy

Amazing post!


----------



## Wolfgang Holtzmann

in the US, esslinger seems to be the best in terms of inventory and site functionality(somehow matters in watch making cause some are from the 90s). I only really use them for tools and generic parts. is there a better US supplier? … world wide cousinsuk is pretty dank 🤌 but shipping adds up very quickly.


----------



## ExpiredWatchdog

I like CousinsUK and Startime. Both have access to less available generic parts (pardon my french, what I mean is parts for standard movements that are hard to source for Joe Sixpack). I have access to a German operation that has very good selection but requires a minimum purchase of 300 euros. 

Startime requires an applicable business license. I believe my German operation does as well. I'd give you the name if I could remember it. I only bought from them once and my main goal was some very desirable hand levers.


----------

